# Seiko Snd255/253



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

would really like some help if possible? Im looking for a seiko pilots watch (snd255 or snd253) I have been unable to find any shops locally (york nth yorkshire) who stock these models, but have been able to source loads on line (usually in the usa) and on ebay (Hong Kong) But somehow am reluctant to buy as you hear all sorts of horror stories. Can anyone suggest a site?

As you my be able to tell, am new to Japanese watches (why did I wait so long!!)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.









We have had these watches in stock before but our distributors are currently sold out. We may have some in the future but I do not know when.

Commercial links are not allowed on this forum.

I'm sure that an Internet search will turn up some in the UK.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum









I've just done a Google search for snd255 (UK sites only) & the third site listed is a Uk retailer of said watch - price is just shy of Â£100. No idea if they are good or bad but it does at least show that the watches are out there & available in this country.

Japanese watches are fantastic things indeed


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cheers guys...really appriciate your help with this, especially "seamaster 73" and Roy who both took the trouble...your stars!

Thanks

Mr Teatime (Shawn)


----------

